# Motorhead. . .



## djbombscare (May 9, 2006)

Are playing Bristol at the Colston Hall on 20th November. ( Its a monday night) 

At the mo I AM DEFINITELLY up for it. And Fizz may or may not come depending on how many men she can surround herself with for protection.  

Tickets are £22

So anyone else up for it ?


----------



## djbombscare (May 9, 2006)

and no I aint buying tickets for everyone


----------



## Iam (May 9, 2006)

Was talking to a mate about going to this, so maybe another couple.


----------



## djbombscare (May 9, 2006)

heh heh heh. 


Im booking the 21st off now


----------



## strung out (May 9, 2006)

Possibly actually... how easy do you think it'll be to get tickets?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 9, 2006)

Bombscare...you are booking the next day off? Is it gonna be that bad?  

There's no way I can book a Tuesday off work especially as by then I will probably be practising for the christmas performance...bit of a change in musical genre...mon night 'Ace of Spades' tuesday morning 'Little donkey'  

BTW...I think it would be a laugh, but a monday night and at the Colston hall...do they remove the chairs? Somehow I just cannot imagine a hall full of headbangers sitting down whilst motorhead are playing...


----------



## Miscellaneous (May 9, 2006)

God, I would love to go if I could find a babysitter/bribe parents/in-laws.  

Just before my birthday and all.


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2006)

Yes please 

Colston Hall has removable seats these days


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 9, 2006)

Saw them last year ( broke my ankle within 10 minutes ) but the bit I did see was excellent...so anyone who was having doubts ( as I was ), about them being over the hill, etc....GO THEY WERE GREAT!


----------



## djbombscare (May 9, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Bombscare...you are booking the next day off? Is it gonna be that bad?
> 
> There's no way I can book a Tuesday off work especially as by then I will probably be practising for the christmas performance...bit of a change in musical genre...mon night 'Ace of Spades' tuesday morning 'Little donkey'
> 
> BTW...I think it would be a laugh, but a monday night and at the Colston hall...do they remove the chairs? Somehow I just cannot imagine a hall full of headbangers sitting down whilst motorhead are playing...


----------



## djbombscare (May 9, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Possibly actually... how easy do you think it'll be to get tickets?




Dunno yet


----------



## djbombscare (May 9, 2006)

a quick kip before they come on, on the comfy chairs . . .


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 9, 2006)

Come on fizz - I'm up for it!  

<show-off mode/> 
last time I saw 'em was sitting in the wings at Brixton Academy as I knew some of the crew
</show-off mode>

Still, guess I'll manage mixing with the commoners _somehow_


----------



## Iam (May 9, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Bombscare...you are booking the next day off? Is it gonna be that bad?
> 
> There's no way I can book a Tuesday off work especially as by then I will probably be practising for the christmas performance...bit of a change in musical genre...mon night 'Ace of Spades' tuesday morning 'Little donkey'



I shouldn't worry.

You won't be able to hear for days afterwards...


----------



## fizzerbird (May 9, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> <show-off mode/>
> last time I saw 'em was sitting in the wings at Brixton Academy as I knew some of the crew
> </show-off mode>


I'm impressed! 

Yeah, I'm deffo up for this especially as they have 'removable seats'  

Oh and it's a new moon that night...not a full moon but a 'new' moon strange things always happen at the Colston Hall when it's a new moon...


----------



## mr rosewater (May 10, 2006)

I reckon I'll be there....haven't seen them for 20 years!!!


----------



## geminisnake (May 10, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I shouldn't worry.
> 
> You won't be able to hear for days afterwards...



What's with  ??  My mate was deaf for weeks after a Motorhead gig


----------



## Iam (May 10, 2006)

I was trying to soften the blow, gem...


----------



## fizzerbird (May 10, 2006)

Have ordered tickets-will be there


----------



## 3_D (May 10, 2006)

You young people with your bang-bang-bang music!!!


----------



## djbombscare (May 11, 2006)

Do i dare put up a link to where people can get tickets . . . we'll we've orderded ours sooo yes go on.

Right Ticketmaster the rip off bunch on thundercunts that they are are charging a whopping 3.95 booking fee then a mandatory £4.95 delivery charge so fuck those wankers.

Bristol Ticket shop http://www.bristolticketshop.co.uk/are charging 24 quid with booking charge and £1.50 delivery if you cant get down there. So I know where my moneys gone.


Just search for motorhead and it'll pop up. . .there also an intersting gig:

FOO FIGHTERS Ticket & Coach package with MOTORHEAD & QUEENS of the STONE AGE + more TBA at Hyde Park in London on Sat 17 Jun 06

Limited places though hmmmmmmmmm

*looks at calender*


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 11, 2006)

Hmmmm indeed 

AND IT IS FUCT'S B-DAY W/END CELEBRATIONS!!! 

T'would be an excellent day out/b-day present but I think his plans are more ... _locally_ based


----------



## djbombscare (May 11, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Hmmmm indeed
> 
> AND IT IS FUCT'S B-DAY W/END CELEBRATIONS!!!
> 
> T'would be an excellent day out/b-day present but I think his plans are more ... _locally_ based




I know hmmmm


----------



## fizzerbird (May 12, 2006)

The tickets have arrived!!!!!!


----------



## thefuse (May 13, 2006)

i'm well up for this. where did you get the tickets from?
i also heard they are playing in plymouth around the same time, 
or was it exeter


----------



## djbombscare (May 13, 2006)

we got the tikcets off the link I put up. Ticketmaster ave em but they charging almost double the booking fee that bristol ticket shop do.


----------



## djbombscare (May 13, 2006)

oh and Plymouth is on the 21st Nov


----------



## thefuse (May 13, 2006)

never seen motorhead and would love to but moneys too tight to mention atm.
(im sure theres a song in there somewhere )


----------



## djbombscare (May 15, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> never seen motorhead and would love to but moneys too tight to mention atm.
> (im sure theres a song in there somewhere )




*SIMPLY* in the *RED*?


----------

